# i need your opinions.. 06 altima.. 2.5



## 99stxsentra (Apr 22, 2005)

well i was in the process of buying a 07 versa but i figured i should look into a bigger car with some performance.. is it even worth buying an altima 2.5? its like 175hp.. but its a bigger car.. i dont plan on racing every weekend with it.. but it would be nice to have a lil pull on someone once in a while.. or when the local honduh ricers pull up.. oh and by the way i get a couple grand off the price.. (my brother works for the corp..) so im tempted to look into this 2.5.. the 3.5 i can get under 22k$ but i figured hell if i can get that i can get the 2.5 even cheaper then that.. but is it worth it? stillen has the ecu upgrade, cai, headers, exhaust.. is it something to look into or just say screw it?
joe


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I would say screw it. I mean, it's a great car, but if you did all the upgrades to it that you said, a stock 3.5 would humiliate you. Spend the extra money, get the 3.5, you'll be happy you did. Or you can go test drive the 2.5 and then the 3.5 and the answer should be obvious. I love my 3.5 and I think it's the fastest car I've ever owned, with the exception of the '69 BOSS 302 mustang that I sold a while back. And it ain't got sh*t on my R6, but it's still fast as hell. Go with the 3.5- :cheers:


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Take it from us, we both have 3.5 and i would trade it. I traded my 03 2.5 in for this 3.5. I love and its not too expensive to do the upgrades.He is right about it being fast as hell.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

the 2.5 is okay... but i'll tell you.. if you get it... and you happen to meet or know someone with the 3.5 make sure you don't drive it.. because if you do.. you're gonna regret buying that 2.5... take it from me.. i own a 2.5 and everyweekend i look forward to my sister coming home not because i want to see her but because i get to drive the 3.5. So if you want an okay car and you're 100% sure you wont regret it .. get it.. if you're the type of that will hit himself in the head when u do something stupid or make the wrong choice... go for the 3.5.. that's all i have to say..


----------



## Flip94ta (Jan 7, 2006)

Consumer Reports says: After three years 2.5 resale is 63% of orginal value
3.5 resale is 67% of orginal value

Pick the car that has the better resale. :thumbup:


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Flip94ta said:


> Consumer Reports says: After three years 2.5 resale is 63% of orginal value
> 3.5 resale is 67% of orginal value
> 
> Pick the car that has the better resale. :thumbup:


Thats it? Fuck, i was hoping it would be more.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

lol... too funny.. if you put a nismo sticker it will probably re-sell for 70%


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

If you want more performance and you settled for less the 2.5, you will so so so so so so so so so so so so reget it!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Flip94ta said:


> Consumer Reports says: After three years 2.5 resale is 63% of orginal value
> 3.5 resale is 67% of orginal value
> 
> Pick the car that has the better resale. :thumbup:


Damn, that really sucks!


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> lol... too funny.. if you put a nismo sticker it will probably re-sell for 70%


I have 2 on mine, i should get at least 72% right?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

it depends where you have them... somewhere close to the engine at least 75% if they're somewhere close to the back umm i would say close to 73ish haha


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

99stxsentra,


Here is some info on the various trim levels of the Altima. I personally recommend the 3.5 SE-R with its 350Z style interior

*2005-2006 Nissan Altima (Quote from Nissan)*
Nissans put out some impressive numbers when it comes to engine performance. But it's the actual thrill of driving a 2005-2006 Nissan Altima that makes you a believer. Quick off the line. Plenty of power throughout the whole rev range. And the unbelievable feeling of joy you get every time you get behind the wheel. 

*Standard Equipment:*



2.5-liter DOHC 16-valve 4-cylinder engine
175 hp @ 6,000 rpm
180 lb-ft @ 4,000 rpm
Emissions — Tier 2 Bin5/PZEV
Continuously Variable Valve Timing Control System (CVTCS)
Variable Intake System
Nissan Direct Ignition System
Platinum-tipped spark plug
Electronic drive-by-wire throttle
Engine Balancer System
Front engine/front-wheel drive
5-speed manual transmission
11.7" Front vented disc/11.5" rear disc brakes
Front: Independent subframe-mounted strut-type
Rear: Multi-link independent
Front and rear stabilizer bar
SE-R sport-tuned suspension — retuned struts/ shocks, stiffer springs, and thicker front and rear stabilizer bars
Engine-speed-sensitive power-assisted rack-and-pinion steering
16" x 6.5" Steel wheels with bolt-on wheel covers
P215/60TR16 Tires
Single exhaust with dual tips
Dual body-color power outside mirrors
UV-reducing solar glass
Air conditioning
In-cabin microfilter
Power windows with driver-side one-touch auto-up/down
Power door lock
Remote keyless entry with trunk release
Cruise control with steering-wheel-mounted control
Gated automatic transmission shifter (A/T only)
Tilt and telescoping steering column
Variable intermittent windshield wiper
Dual visor vanity mirrors
Digital clock (in radio)
Two 12-volt DC power outlet
Height-adjustable 3-point front seat belt
Retained accessory power and battery saver
8-way manual adjustable driver's seat
Cloth seats
Metallic-tone accents
60/40 split fold-down rear seatbacks
Trunk lid trim
AM/FM/CD audio system
Six speakers
Nissan Advanced Air Bag System with dual-stage supplemental front air bags with seat-belt sensors and occupant-classification sensor
3-point ALR/ELR seat belt system for passenger positions (ELR for driver)
Front seat belts with pretensioners and load limiter S
Active front head restraint S
LATCH System (Lower Anchors and Tethers for CHildren)
Zone body construction with front and rear crumple zones
Energy-absorbing steering colum
Pipe-style steel side-door guard beam
Hood buckling creases
Nissan Vehicle Immobilizer System


*2006 Altima 2.5 S*
MSRP starting at $19,200

175-hp 2.5-liter 4-cylinder engine
Air conditioning
AM/FM/CD audio system
Front vented disc/rear disc brakes
Front engine/front-wheel drive
5-speed manual transmission
Engine Balancer System
Front and rear stabilizer bars

*2006 Altima 3.5 SE*
MSRP starting at $23,250

250-hp 3.5-liter V6 engine
17" Aluminum-alloy wheels
Dual exhaust
5-speed manual transmission
Traction Control System (TCS) (optional)
4-wheel Anti-lock Braking System (ABS) with Brake Assist and Electronic Brake force Distribution (EBD) (STD on 3.5SE A/T & 3.5SL A/T, optional)
Sport-tuned suspension — firmer shocks and thicker rear stabilizer bar


*2006 Altima 3.5 SL*
MSRP starting at $27,050

250-hp 3.5-liter V6 engine
Bose® AM/FM/in-dash 6-CD changer
Leather-appointed seats
5-speed automatic transmission with manual shift mode
Traction Control System (TCS) (optional)
4-wheel Anti-lock Braking System (ABS) with Brake Assist and Electronic Brake force Distribution (EBD) (STD on 3.5SE A/T & 3.5SL A/T)



*2006 Altima 3.5 SE-R*
MSRP starting at $29,550

260-hp 3.5-liter V6 engine
Bose® AM/FM/in-dash 6-CD changer
Leather-appointed bucket seats
6-speed manual transmission
Sport-tuned suspension
18" Forged alloy wheels
Large-diameter exhaust pipes
Rear and side sill spoilers
Unique grille and fascia
Power sliding glass sunroof
3-guauge center display


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

NissanWarranty said:


> 99stxsentra,
> 
> 
> Here is some info on the various trim levels of the Altima. I personally recommend the 3.5 SE-R with its 350Z style interior
> ...


Thats pretty close to how i feel about my Alty.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> Thats pretty close to how i feel about my Alty.


YESHURR I HAVE TO AGREE.. I MEAN MY LIL 2.5 POS WITH JUST HEADERS AND A NISMO INTAKE.. OH AND LETS NOT FORGET MY NISMO STICKER HAULS A.. AND I LOVE DRIVING IT.. GET WHAT YOU FEEL LIKE GETTIN BUT .. ONCE YOU GET THAT 2.5 ONE OF TWO THINGS IS ARE GOING TO HAPPEN.. ONE YOU START SPENDING CRAZY MONEY TRYING TO MAKE IT FAST LIKE THE 3.5 (WONT HAPPEN BELIEVE ME) OR TWO YOU'RE JUST GONNA HIT UR SELF IN THE HEAD FOR NOT GETTING THE 3.5 .. 

OH AND BY THE WAY GUYS.. HAVE YOU NOTICES EVERYONE IS POSTING REPLIES HERE EXCEPT FOR THE PERSON THAT MADE UP THE THREAD IN THE FIRST PLACE ? LOL.. HAHA.. I BET HE BOUGHT A 2.5 OR AN ACCORD HEHE


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah its funny, he comes in with a question and before you know he leaves with a book of info. lol


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> LOL.. HAHA.. I BET HE BOUGHT A 2.5 OR AN ACCORD HEHE


Of course he bought an Accord, I mean hell, have you read what all that thing can do??? http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=114485


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

LMFAO ... OH MAN THAT ACCORD FORUM HAD ME ROLLING .. HAHA... I MEAN HELL YEAH WHO WOULDN'T BUY AN ACCORD I MEAN THE THING IS LIKE THE DAMN BATMOBILE IT HAS EVERYTHING YOU NEED PLUS FIFTY ELEVEN MORE.. HAHAH WOW.. TOO FUNNY.. OKAY OKAY... NO JACKIN' THREADS LOL


----------



## 99stxsentra (Apr 22, 2005)

*sorry ive just been rethinking thats all..*

im just not sure i even want a car payment.. my sentra has been paid off for about a year and my dropped ranger has been paid off for like 3yrs.. so i dont know if i really want a car payment and pay for full coverage insurence you know? i work at a hospital and dont make very much..(thats what happens with no education) and well i was figuring if buy a 3.5, with a 4500$ down payment, plus my brothers corperate discount, and paying it for 60months.. itll be around 270$/month.. then i was thinking insurence will be no cheaper then 200$, rent, gas, living expenses, and regular bills in general.. ill be screwed and dead broke.. i was almost tempted to buy a integra the other day for 800 and a motor for 600.. 
joe


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

oh man..! well... do what you gotta do.. you wanna drive something nice.. you gotta pay the extra buck... if not.. just wait til later on this year and get one of those new sentras.. they look very very sexy..


----------



## 99stxsentra (Apr 22, 2005)

*i like it too but..*

i was reading on it.. no ser no spec v 135hp on all three models.. what is it? a corrola? eek..
joe


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

yeahh.. you're right.. f.it


----------



## 99stxsentra (Apr 22, 2005)

*im sorry but..*

i raced a del sol with an ls integra motor.. vs my 98 2.5 ranger.. yes i knew automaticly i was gonna get killed but he killed me by 4cars at least... a 2006 rsx base model only beat me by 3cars.. i totally made up my mind.. my love for nissans have crossed over to honduhz..
sorry guys..
joe


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

99stxsentra said:


> i raced a del sol with an ls integra motor.. vs my 98 2.5 ranger.. yes i knew automaticly i was gonna get killed but he killed me by 4cars at least... a 2006 rsx base model only beat me by 3cars.. i totally made up my mind.. my love for nissans have crossed over to honduhz..
> sorry guys..
> joe


Well first off, I hope you were at the track when this took place. Second, you were in a truck with a 4-banger...the results were already posted before you even decided to race. I have been to the track more than a few times, and the only Hondas that took me were F/I or had NOS. And that was when I was still stock. So, after you go buy your Honda, pay out the ass for your engine swap, and your loud-ass coffee can muffler that makes your car sound like a swarm of pissed off yellow jackets, send me a PM. We'll set up a time to meet at the track, then you can cry yourself home asking yourself "why didn't I listen to the people over at NF, they are the smartest people in the world, now I look like a dumb-ass in a POS Honda". But, thats just my opinion, G/L with you Honda.


----------



## 99stxsentra (Apr 22, 2005)

*can you be more of a dickface!*

sheesh.. i come to you guys for help and because i refuse to want to pay for a car payment plus full insurence because i live on my own, pay for my own school, and still have other expenses, im going to get shit from you guys.. im not gonna pay shit for an engine swap.. and im spending under 2k$ for a decent speed integra..sure if i spend 25k for a 3.5 250hp that would be nice.. but i can spend 5k on this integra and alot more then 250hp... and still havent spent what your spending on the altima.. but im not here to debate all that.. i just wanted some opinions and some help.. thats all.. i didnt realize this was a bias group that only loves nissans.. hey i grew up nissan but i do love other cars too..
joe :cheers:


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

No problem with Hondas, you just have to invest way to much money, time and effort to go slower. If you want to go fast and save some money, buy a used 3.5, it's way cheaper than a new one. Hondas have a little more aftermarket support than an Altima, but the Altima doesn't really need that much more. If you want to buy a Honda then thats your call, I have a lot of friends with them, one has an Integra with almost 600 HP. But the money he invested in it was completly ridiculous. I wasn't trying to get you upset or anything like that, just telling you the obvious. And the insurance on a 4-door Altima will be cheaper than a 2-door Honda, I know cause I was looking at a Civic before I got my car. Some kinda BS about the Honda was a sports car and the Altima is a sedan. But like I said, not trying to piss you off, just giving some stern advice that came out a little harsh. :cheers:


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Just a little something to read before you make a decision to get a Honda, this link goes to a thread about Hondas and Nissans.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=8025


----------



## liezelle (Jan 6, 2006)

*check and see the difference*



WATSON1 said:


> No problem with Hondas, you just have to invest way to much money, time and effort to go slower. If you want to go fast and save some money, buy a used 3.5, it's way cheaper than a new one. Hondas have a little more aftermarket support than an Altima, but the Altima doesn't really need that much more. If you want to buy a Honda then thats your call, I have a lot of friends with them, one has an Integra with almost 600 HP. But the money he invested in it was completly ridiculous. I wasn't trying to get you upset or anything like that, just telling you the obvious. And the insurance on a 4-door Altima will be cheaper than a 2-door Honda, I know cause I was looking at a Civic before I got my car. Some kinda BS about the Honda was a sports car and the Altima is a sedan. But like I said, not trying to piss you off, just giving some stern advice that came out a little harsh. :cheers:


why dont they check www.insurance-quote-free.com they'll provite affordable and reliable quotes from known companies. might help with regarding financial budgeting concerns.


----------

